# MR16 light won't work - 12VAC into the fixture is good



## duncang92 (May 3, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4jde8pgd2jo5aa9/2017-05-03%2019.49.48.jpg?dl=0

I got a call from a customer that they needed some MR16 bulbs changed. I found that all the bulb holders were toast and so I've replaced them all.

I can't get the last light to work.

I have 12V AC coming in from the ceiling on the NMD90, so the transformer must be somewhere in the ceiling. This is then connected to the light wiring which goes into the box at the back of the picture and then back out of the box and connected via crimped connectors to the bulb holder.

I have 0V at the bulb holder. I snipped off the crimped connectors and buzzed out the wires to the bulb holder and all is good. 

I tested the wires coming back out form the box and 0V.

The marret connections between the NMD90 and the light fixture are good.


So something is happening inside that box. What is in the box? I have no idea as it is riveted together. What would the box be for anyway as these are 12V AC fixtures and I already have 12V AC coming from the ceiling on the NMD90. 

Can I just bypass this box?

Any pointers would be great. 

Cheers, Duncan


----------



## snakebite (May 4, 2017)

sounds like an electronic transformer that has bad caps.
if you bypass it your bulbs will instaflash or even explode.
replace the transformer or if it is not potted replace the caps with low esr high temp types from a good mfr.
the cheap caps are the limiting factor in these.


----------

